# cleaning



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi when we move to cyprus we are thinking of doing cleaning for people and all other tasks. Would anyone know if people would like that sort of service.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi when we move to cyprus we are thinking of doing cleaning for people and all other tasks. Would anyone know if people would like that sort of service.


As just about every second expat is doing that I think you will find you have lots of competition.
Seriously though you will find it very difficult to make a living as there are already so many people doing cleaning, odd jobbing, pool cleaning etc.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

There are millions doing the same! Think about doing something else

Cherie


----------



## mathewl (Apr 30, 2010)

Why are you asking us, do whatever suits you. Everyone has an inclination towards certain things, and it is easier for him to carry out that sort of thing. Begin to know mre about yourself, before deciding anything. :cheer2::israel:


----------

